# Plastic velcro



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know where you can buy the plastic velcro strip and not the standard wirey wooly type of velcro.

A lot of the plastic trim on around the dash and the habitation door trim is held on by this stuff.


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

Have a look at the range of products here:

http://www.hookandloop-direct.co.uk/

Ebayers sell this stuff in smallquantities.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Trevor, thanks for the link. 

There looks similar sorts of product but not identical but I think it will do the job especially the 3M product. Good thing about these you only have to buy one tape as it attaches to itself rather than the loop and hook of the traditional stuff.

Richard


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

Here you go...I use it for my guitar pedal board...and I have a small tab of it on my TV and Audio remotes in the MH and a couple of small tabs on the wall....no more trying to remember where they were put on the last trip!

http://www.bondingsolutions.co.uk/

Paul


----------

